# e cockpit und KNX



## uzi10 (17 Dezember 2018)

Hallo Leute!

Was ich gesehen habe, kann in Zukunft die neue 3x Codesys KNX IP Signale auch so verwerten ohne jeglichen Zubehört!
Implementiert das WAGO selber auch, oder machens die nicht, weils dann kein Geld mehr dafür verlangen können?
KNX IP wäre ne einfache  Programmiergeschichte und der PFC200 hätte genug Power! Dann man nicht so Probleme mit der max Adressanzahl und wäre flexibel ohne zus. Hardware!

Ansonsten könnte man nur einen RASPI mit Codesys nehmen und über NETVAR kommunzieren oder?
Oder mit Klemmen direkt arbeiten!


----------



## Burns848 (19 Dezember 2018)

Hallo uzi10,

das geht nicht erst in der Zukunft sondern auch schon in der gegenwart. Die KNX Runtime für CoDeSys 3.5 kostet 100€ und ist im Shop verfügbar.
Die Verbindung geht über eine TP/IP Schnitstelle. 
Das ganze funktioniert so, dass du im CoDeSys einen Feldbus als KNX anlegst und diesem Variabeln hinzufügen kannst. daraus generierst du dann dein importfile für das ETS plugin.

Bisher ist das ganze aber nur für die CoDeSys Windows runtime verfügbar, es soll aber auch demnächst für die Linux Runtime herauskommen. 
Ob man ein RASPI für seine Hausautomation hernehmen möchte muss jeder selbst entscheiden. 

Ich denke nicht das Wago daruf umschwenken wird, die wollen ja Ihre Produkte verkaufen.


----------



## uzi10 (21 Dezember 2018)

Ok ja leider möcht i kein pured codesys auf die wago aufspielen... also wirds derzeit net passiern.
Wann dann nehm ich den Raspi nur als Gateway.. ich hab aber auch ein paar phys. Knx Klemmen zu Haus und kann das so lösen.


----------

